# Technique, Theory, Playing Tips and Tricks > Theory, Technique, Tips and Tricks >  Has anyone taken a crack at Sierra Hull's Tennessee Waltz?

## RiverGrass

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EAhPn4wnYQA

This is probably my most watched video on YouTube by a lot. I can't get enough of that Weber's dry tone and her take on the waltz is my favorite by far. This weekend I decided to take a go at transcribing it. I've got maybe the first 20-30 seconds tabbed out, and I'd be happy to post what I've got done if y'all are interested. Basically, I'm having trouble nailing down what's going on when the camera first pans away from her fretboard. 

So have any of you taken a crack at this one? Does anyone have any tips or advice on how to go about getting what I'm hearing down on my fretboard? This is really my first attempt at doing something like this so any pointers would go a long way. 

Thanks

----------


## jahscrumb

Unfortunately I don't have anything to add, but I also would love to hear if anyone has transcribed any of this song.  It's one of my favorites as well and I've been wanting to play her version for the longest time.  Hopefully someone can provide some help.

----------


## GreenMTBoy

She is so good!,Good luck with your transcribing

----------


## JeffD

One great tune to play and work with. I have seen that video, and I like that one and the one of Chris Thile at Mandolin Bros playing that tune on a Loar. I listen to every one who plays that tune, mandolin or not, to get ideas and break boundaries. My favorite right now is vocalist Eva Cassidy. As I said somewhere else, to me Eva Cassidy is the Harvard and Yale of how to depart from the strict melody.

----------


## stevedenver

I too love Eva.

----------


## Amandalyn

It shouldn't be too hard to transcribe. She is playing it in the Key of C, I usually play it in D. But wouldn't mind learning her version in C, would like to see what you've tabbed out so far Rivergrass, then maybe I can help.

----------


## smokin

http://youtu.be/MU1cWO_38Bw 
 another view.love to see some tabs.

----------


## Amandalyn

I started working on it, putting it into Tabledit. Might take awhile.

----------

jahscrumb, 

journeymanjohn, 

Ky Slim, 

Makin it Sing, 

RiverGrass

----------


## Heykoolaid3

I'm stuck in the same place! Please share your tabs!!  Anyone else have ideas on how to finish??

----------


## Nashville

From another angle: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MU1cWO_38Bw

Ooops! didn't see someone already added this link...

----------


## bigskygirl

I make an audio recording and load it into the slow downer app I have and then I can slow down the parts I'm having a hard time with.

----------


## bbaker2050

Yes, I would LOVE to see the tab for Sierra Hull's version! Somebody please post it!!!!!

----------


## Marc Ferry

I learned this tune a couple weeks ago -- what a great song. I agree that it's pretty tough to learn by ear as there are a lot of double stops, as well as up the neck playing.

Feel free to PM me if you need any help on this tune!

----------


## George R. Lane

Marc,
If you have this version would you mind posting it?

----------

journeymanjohn

----------


## lukmanohnz

Wow - she's amazing. Thanks for posting that video, OP!

----------


## JeffD

I can't seem to play it the exact same way twice. Much less play it her way once.

----------


## SergiuM

Would love the tab also!!

----------


## BrianWilliam

Subscribed.  My daughters are in awe...and so am I.

----------


## Heykoolaid3

Please share your tabs!  I wrote to Sierra in hopes that she could play it so we could watch the fretboard the entire time.  No response. It's the best version in my opinion.  Thanks!

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

No, have not tried my hand at Sierra Hull´s take. I play it in G and have my own thing there. But I like Sierra Hull´s version quite a bit. There´s something worth stealing from. Notice that the video in post 1 was done in 2 takes. The other video (radio station) differs in nuances. That´s interesting also. Notice how light a touch Sierra Hull has. Now whoever does a transcription, please post it here. I´m interested.

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Here's what she plays in the first video.  Gorgeous arrangement, super creative and super difficult.  It was also a complete bear to transcribe (as I'm sure a few of you have figured out).  Try not to dislocate any fingers working this one up.  Also, if you feel inclined, drop Scott a few dollars for hosting such a great site and go buy something from Ms. Hull.  All the best.

----------

AlanN, 

AMandolin, 

bbaker2050, 

bennyb, 

BrianWilliam, 

Dancing Seahorse, 

dang, 

danielpatrick, 

Heykoolaid3, 

Jackgaryk, 

John Gardinsky, 

John MacPhee, 

John Soper, 

Kay Kirkpatrick, 

lenf12, 

lloving, 

Mark Wilson, 

Richard J, 

Robert Smyth, 

Roman Pekar, 

Rosemary Philips, 

terzinator, 

Uke Richard

----------


## Jstring

Thanks, Jordan! That was very generous of you...bet it took a few hours! 

Yikes, not really sight-readable (well, at least I'm not that good)...this will take some time to master... Sierra sure does some creative things in there. I've heard her version of the song, but I didn't really appreciate it fully until I saw your transcription... 

Ok, off to work on it, thanks again!

----------


## Heykoolaid3

AWESOME!! THANK YOU!! I'll take a crack at it when I get to my Mandolin!!!  Excited to get past the first 20 seconds or so!! THANKS AGAIN!!

----------


## terzinator

Thank you. 

What a gift.

----------


## terzinator

OK, ran through a bit of this last night (um, maybe 10 seconds worth!). I can make those first 10 seconds sound pretty good, but what an amazing player Sierra Hull is.

What kills me is how unbelievably well you need to know the fretboard to generate this piece. Yes, I'm sure she practiced it a hundred times, and tweaked each part for color and nuance. but she didn't learn it from a tab. She arranged it, I have to believe. (If I'm wrong, whatever, because someone had to.)

This tab, like Jordan says, must have been a bear to create. We're certainly grateful for it, I can say that. 

But here's the thing, which I need to come to terms with: Even if I memorize it, by watching the video and studying the tab/notation, and practice it 1000 times, I still feel like all I'm doing is going through the motions. (I can follow a recipe and make a nice meal, but am I a chef?)

Again, I have to come to terms with this. I don't want to just go through the motions. I want to become a better musician, and I'm going to use this piece to help me work towards that.

So, part of what I want to do with this is to add in the chords (pretty easy, really, it's just in C), and then really try to understand why she's playing what she's playing. Picture the double-stops as they relate to the chords. Hear how the melody moves through those chords.

I feel like such a novice, that most of you already do this. And if I think about it, yeah, I can say "ok, this double-stop, it's part of an F chord" but it's a challenge for me to think it and do it on the fly. 

We all learn patterns, and it's rewarding to know where the "IV" chord double-stops are (or the ii or the IV7, or whatever), so it's not rocket science. But this piece has so many subtleties, and delicate choices, that it just blows me away.

Anyway, again, Jordan, thank you for tabbing this up, and I'm going to take it on as a personal challenge to learn it.

----------

Heykoolaid3, 

lenf12

----------


## Heykoolaid3

Spot on man! Definitely one of the best mandolin songs I have ever heard!!

----------


## terzinator

Been working on the first part of this, the first two lines from Jordan's transcription.

It's the most difficult thing I've ever tried to figure out.

But we keep on keepin' on.

----------


## Barry Canada

Thanks for this great transcription. It really is a beautiful arrangement. Coincidentally it appears at a time when I have actually been working on the tune!
For those interested I have been studying the tune from the ultimate mandolin songbook arranged by Janet Davis, published by Hal Leonard. I find this book loaded with a great variety of tunes anywhere from bluegrass to ragtime to jazz. The set up of the book along with the CDs is truly well thought out. It has become one of my main reference sources.
NFI, I just love great books that have incredible value! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mark Wilson

Thx Barry.  I was looking for a new song book  :Smile:

----------


## George R. Lane

First off, Jordan thank you for your hard work. I have been trying to figure this one out, but my old arthritic fingers just can't do it. I can simplify the first 4 or 5 measures to get the melody, but rest is beyond me, Can anyone tab out the melody for me? I love the song and wish I could play like Sierra, but that 'ain't gonna' happen. Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## Mark Wilson

George - the songbook mentioned in #28 has a pretty nice tutorial of TW.  Simple melody version and 2 more versions increasingly embellished.  9 pages and 3 CD tracks for that one song.

----------


## lenf12

> What kills me is how unbelievably well you need to know the fretboard to generate this piece. I want to become a better musician, and I'm going to use this piece to help me work towards that.
> 
> So, part of what I want to do with this is to add in the chords (pretty easy, really, it's just in C), and then really try to understand why she's playing what she's playing. Picture the double-stops as they relate to the chords. Hear how the melody moves through those chords.
> 
> And if I think about it, yeah, I can say "ok, this double-stop, it's part of an F chord" but it's a challenge for me to think it and do it on the fly....I'm going to take it on as a personal challenge to learn it.


All so true Terz and is a further crucial step toward becoming "a better musician". To me, the real challenge is to do it on the fly and not think about it at the same time. I tend to crash and burn when the conscious brain gets engaged. If I can play it without having to think through the function of each double stop, I've truly internalized the tune AND can even begin to add in my own variations. 

I tend to think that Sierra has never played TW the same way twice but is always building on the last time she played it, varying her double stop harmonies a bit and refining/redefining her melody line. She is a wonderfully sensitive player.

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

ps - I do this tune in key of D but I should add key of C to the mix.... and a BIG THANK YOU to Jordan for the transcription.

----------


## Robert Smyth

Thanks, Jordan, for the transcription!

Love your cooking shows too!  How come you don't say,"It's raaaaaahw, you DONKEY!" anymore?  ;-)

----------


## TaylorSwan

Thanks for that tab, man. Fantastic

----------


## JeffD

> This is probably my most watched video on YouTube by a lot..


We can hope.  :Smile:

----------

